# Question for non US English speakers



## Josiah (Apr 11, 2015)

The abbreviation WASP standing for White Anglo-Saxon Protestant, is it in common usage in the UK, OZ, Canada?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 11, 2015)

I've only heard it used in the US but could be wrong.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2015)

I have heard it used frequently in Canada, usually disparagingly, often accompanied by caustic comments about Mandarins. We are an irreverent people.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 11, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I have heard it used frequently in Canada, usually disparagingly, often accompanied by caustic comments about Mandarins. We are an irreverent people.



I'm sure this is grossly unfair but when I think of Canadians I think of mashed potatoes, but only in the good sense of course,


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2015)

Bland, are we, Josiah? The hidden barb is always the sharpest, don't you know? Lol.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 11, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I'm sure this is grossly unfair but when I think of  Canadians I think of mashed potatoes, but only in the good sense of  course,



Wow, Josiah, that really stung! Was that remark called for?  lol


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2015)

I agree, Cookie, but I did not know how to respond without being nasty, I would never cast slurs against Americans on this forum.this is the second shot at Canadians I have witnessed since I joined this site. While I was still a newbie, a delightful English woman referred to our beloved country as a suburb of the United States. Where are these people's manners? It is both arrogant, and uncouth, and I am not impressed. Not too +^^££^%>###}}! Bland, eh?


----------



## Josiah (Apr 11, 2015)

Cookie & Shalimar I'm sure you have some less than flattering expressions for describing the barbarians to the south. Bring it on.

....and hell, I prefaced my comment with "I'm sure this is grossly unfair"


----------



## Cookie (Apr 11, 2015)

Josiah, I'm not sure what the purpose of your post is. Are you trying to be provocative?  You must already know that WASP is used everywhere. What are you hoping to achieve by insulting Canadians?  

Shalimar, I'm also very taken aback and don't want to stoop to retaliating, not that I can't come up with some suitable colorful responses, but in consideration of our American friends on this forum.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 11, 2015)

Not to mention your insult directed at my WASP ancestors.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't think so, Josiah. Most Canucks tend to 'judge ' people individually, rather than assign group characteristics, something to do with being a reasonably tolerant, multicultural society, no doubt. I think you are largely uninformed regarding your neighbours in the Great White North. We are fiercely proud of our country, and it's heritage. I would never insult my American brothers and sisters by referring to them as barbarians. It is both arrogant, and untrue.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 11, 2015)

I must have missed something, because I see no insult against wasp ancestors, Josiah, please quote the insult, to be clear here.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 11, 2015)

My question was completely legitimate. Ameriscot said she was unacquainted with WASP being used in the UK and this was new information to me.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2015)

Cookie, as a counselor, I am quite familiar with the use of misdirection as a tool to avoid either accountability or an apology. No one insulted your Wasp ancestors, Josiah. I am a UK Celt descendent, so wasp as well. I am surprised, Josiah, this is beneath a man of your stature, shame!


----------



## Josiah (Apr 11, 2015)

So my preface of "I'm sure this is grossly unfair" counted for nothing? Nor my use of  at the conclusion?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 11, 2015)

Josiah said:


> My question was completely legitimate. Ameriscot said she was unacquainted with WASP being used in the UK and this was new information to me.



I asked my DH and he confirmed that wasp is never used in the UK.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2015)

No , although I've seen it written down on the internet I have never heard it verbalised in the UK.

I'm sorry to drag this apparent Candian insult out...but could someone please explain to us how it was felt that Josiah's remark about mashed potato was an insult?..I'm afraid it went completely over my head , is mashed potato a phrase meaning something insulting in Canada ?..Just  asking, because I genuinely  don't know...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi, Hollydolly, mashed potatoes is a reference often used by non Canadians to infer that Canadians are a bland or boring people. After a time it ceases to be amusing, and becomes hurtful.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2015)

An insult prettily packaged, still remains insulting. I see no hope for resolution here, perhaps we should move on, rather than nitpick this subject to death?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2015)

My last post was directed toward Josiah, not Hollydolly, just to clarify.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hi, Hollydolly, mashed potatoes is a reference often used by non Canadians to infer that Canadians are a bland or boring people. After a time it ceases to be amusing, and becomes hurtful.




Oh I see, thanks for the clarification Shali, I've learned something new today..I had no idea!!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2015)

You are welcome, Holly. It is so tiresome to endure labels simply because we are a courteous people who don't spew our emotions all over the place to strangers. A slight reserve is not necessarily a negative thing, get to know us, we are quite warm with a fine sense of irony!


----------



## Josiah (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm sorry for directing any insults at Canada or my Canadian friends. I'm willing to move on.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 11, 2015)

Holly, thanks for asking about it....... Shalimar has described it very well and I'd just like to add here .......

Canadians have been mocked and ridiculed because of being 'too nice' and not very interesting.  Yet the politics of Canada-US relations is very complex. We are neighbors and getting along is crucial - economically and strategically. When Canadians travel, we like to wear a little Canadian flag to differentiate us from our neighbor to the south, for obvious reasons.  The mashed potato metaphor is very inaccurate and rude because in fact as one example, many very famous and top entertainers have originated from Canada.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you, Josiah. Apology accepted. Let us move on.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 11, 2015)

Here is a list of people most think are/were American, but are Canadian:

http://www.biography.com/people/groups/famous-canadians

I would like to know what the Canadians here think of the film 'Canadian Bacon'.  My Scottish DH asked me to explain the movie to him and wondered whether there was hostility between Americans and Canadians.  I told him the reason it was funny is because Americans have no bad feelings about Canadians.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi, Annie, Canadian Bacon was hysterical. There is no reason why Canadians and Americans can't enjoy each others company. I have made some lovely American friends on this site.:love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 11, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hi, Annie, Canadian Bacon was hysterical. There is no reason why Canadians and Americans can't enjoy each others company. I have made some lovely American friends on this site.:love_heart:



I especially loved the swearing graffiti that had to be corrected and made bilingual - French and English!

In the UK I am often asked if I'm Canadian.  Could be the Great Lakes accent origins but also many have told me they automatically ask if people are Canadian first because they've made the mistake of asking Canadians if they are American and they respond with anger.  !!  LOL.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 11, 2015)

AS, I think I'll watch that Canadian Bacon show.  Sounds like fun.  

We are definitely friends with the US. I've always like Americans,  in fact my son's dad is from New England and all my ex-inlaws are still  there.  Canadians can get a bit exasperated to be lumped in with the Americans all the time, everyone wants their own identity. Hence the red hats.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2015)

I think that perhaps we are a little territorial about being recognized as  separate from our southern neighbours, people naturally have a certain pride in their nation, and it's traditions.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2015)

Love the mitts, Cookie!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 11, 2015)

I know, Shalimar, so cute, like little critters LOL.  
Speaking of traditions, maybe it's time for little Canada-fest.

  

Poutine - We have this in this part of Canada. This fries with gravy and cheese curds - delicious!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 11, 2015)

Cookie said:


> AS, I think I'll watch that Canadian Bacon show.  Sounds like fun.
> 
> We are definitely friends with the US. I've always like Americans,  in fact my son's dad is from New England and all my ex-inlaws are still  there.  Canadians can get a bit exasperated to be lumped in with the Americans all the time, everyone wants their own identity. Hence the red hats.
> 
> View attachment 16846



Yes, it would be annoying to be lumped in with another country when everyone needs their own identity.  In Scotland people get very annoyed when they always hear Great Britain being referred to as England. They seem to think Scotland is just a northern county of 'England'.  

Anyway, Canadian Bacon is a hilarious movie!  In fact is 20 years old now.  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109370/


----------



## oakapple (Apr 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, it would be annoying to be lumped in with another country when everyone needs their own identity.  In Scotland people get very annoyed when they always hear Great Britain being referred to as England. They seem to think Scotland is just a northern county of 'England'.
> 
> Anyway, Canadian Bacon is a hilarious movie!  In fact is 20 years old now.  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109370/


But Ameriscot...........Scotland IS a northern county of England!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 12, 2015)

I think he put his foot in his mouth this time. Some folks think they're funny, when they're not

  Word for the day: RIDICULOUS


----------



## oakapple (Apr 15, 2015)

What are you talking about Falcon?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 15, 2015)

oakapple said:


> But Ameriscot...........Scotland IS a northern county of England!



Just saw this.  NONONONONO!  :tongue:


----------



## oakapple (Apr 15, 2015)

Hahaha!


----------

